# "Illusions" Cimbasso Demo (download version)



## synergy543 (Mar 22, 2011)

I just listened to one of the loveliest demos I've heard in quite some time by Guy Bacos titled "Illusions" and I'd like to share it as some of you may be interested.

Illusions by Guy Bacos


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 22, 2011)

This is cool and very clever arranged! Like it!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: "Illusions" VSL Cimbasso Demo (download version)*

That cimbasso sounds lovely and rich. Very nice piece.


----------



## jlb (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: "Illusions" VSL Cimbasso Demo (download version)*



synergy543 @ Tue Mar 22 said:


> I just listened to one of the loveliest demos I've heard in quite some time by Guy Bacos titled "Illusions" and I'd like to share it as some of you may be interested.
> 
> Illusions



It is lovely, I am a big fan of Guys.

jlb


----------



## Allegra (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: "Illusions" VSL Cimbasso Demo (download version)*

"Illusions" by Guy Bacos is yet another wonderful example of his exceptional writing. The strings, harp, and the star of the show ...the Cimbasso... all within the confines of this composition, work for me!

Great!

Allegra


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 23, 2011)

There are very few literature examples for the Cimbasso. Its a lovely instrument though with almost a flugel-like quality. Even though its a somewhat rare instrument, that needn't be the case for writing with samples. In this case, there is an advantage with samples.


----------



## luke (Mar 23, 2011)

I never have noticed this instrument before. Thank you for posting this link.

Cheers

Luke


----------



## JBacal (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: "Illusions" VSL Cimbasso Demo (download version)*

Lovely indeed!! The string arrangement (and performance) are wonderful.

Keep the candle burning bright, Guy.

Best,
Jay


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 24, 2011)

synergy543 @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> There are very few literature examples for the Cimbasso.


Well, I'm going to eat my own words... I was just watching the Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince scoring session at Abbey Road when up pop some Cimbassos in the back!





Cimbassos - the new orchestration secret of Jeff Atmajian.

Thanks to those who commented and listened. 

I have a sixth sense that Guy appreciates your comments and support as well. :wink:


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 27, 2011)

This is a wonderful, evocative piece. The strings are killing me! They sound really real! Something the way Guy programmed the attack- it sounds so staggered and like a real group, not sampled. I will have to ask Guy on Facebook about some of this as I understand he's not on here any more. Not to get this off track but I was away on vacation so I missed all that transpired. 

Anyhow, Bacos and Alex Temple are easily my favourite composers on here- their sense of harmonic development and structure just floors me. They compose music I like to listen to. 

Nice job Guy and thanks for posting this link Synergy


----------



## impressions (Mar 27, 2011)

bacos has a talent for getting you in his special atmosphere.
its beyond his technique


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: "Illusions" VSL Cimbasso Demo (download version)*

Well, what can one say?

Truly stunning work from Guy, and testimony to what can be achieved with VSL.


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 27, 2011)

synergy543 @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> Well, I'm going to eat my own words... I was just watching the Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince scoring session at Abbey Road when up pop some Cimbassos in the back!
> 
> 
> 
> [/


quote]


And that's Owen Slade, maestro of the low end - he is Spitfire's man on Cimbasso, Tuba, Contrabass Tuba and Euphonium.. Also Prof of Tuba at Royal Academy.

He da man! :mrgreen:


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Disclaimer*: FYI, I have not received any compensation from VSL nor from Guy Bacos. I simply posted a comment and link to a composition and it was moved to the commercial section. My post was about Guy's composition and performance which I find interesting. I am in no way advertising for VSL.

In fact, I've focused many of my comments on the Cimbasso itself as many other who have responded have also. Why is this now in the commercial section?

Can someone outline the criteria for what is considered commercial?


----------



## Treb (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, was a bit confused why I found this in the commercial section... ;;


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 27, 2011)

I want to say something but I will remain reticent for now...


----------



## Ed (Mar 27, 2011)

The only thing I found weak was the attack on the strings, but I'm being picky. The rest sounds really good. The Cimbasso sounds great, surprisingly realistic lyrical passages.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: "Illusions" VSL Cimbasso Demo (download version)*

Thanks guys for your comments and especially Greg for posting my demo.


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 7, 2011)

You're welcome Guy. And thanks to the mod who moved this back to the composition area.


----------



## PMortise (Apr 8, 2011)

Stunning. This is the kind of stuff that inspires me to keep working harder.

Between that mockup and this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N63DfmSKBc it's easy to want to write for cimbasso. :wink:


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 8, 2011)

PMortise @ Fri Apr 08 said:


> Stunning. This is the kind of stuff that inspires me to keep working harder.
> 
> Between that mockup and this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N63DfmSKBc it's easy to want to write for cimbasso. :wink:



Cute. o=? Except my wife walked in while I was watching (honestly) and she didn't buy that I was getting inspired to work harder... so I got whacked on the shoulder. :lol:


----------

